
Data analysis of GitHub contributions reveals unexpected gender bias - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/02/data-analysis-of-github-contributions-reveals-unexpected-gender-bias/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11074587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11074587)

------
dudul
" First of all, they wondered whether they were seeing the outcome of
"survivorship bias," [...] But that wasn't what they found"

And later

"One explanation is survivorship bias"

Can you pick one and stick to it?

Also, the confusion between "count of PRs merged on GitHub" and "competent in
software" is not even obvious.

------
valdiorn
not peer reviewed; there's a big red warning at the top of the page, as well
as _on every page_ of the paper.

